# Carolina Surf Casters Association April 2019 Casting tournament



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

When - April 6 & 7
Where - 5000 Mount Olive Hwy, Newton Grove, NC 28366

Come cast with us!! We will cast on a NEW FIELD (Thanks to Ryan Lambert) for the April Tournament!! Located between Newton Grove and Mt Olive NC, this field is HUGE! The section we will be using is 2400'x1800'. If the wind gods are happy it could be EPIC!!

Casting to start at approx. 9:30 both days. On Saturday the 6th we will cast until 4:00, on Sunday we will cast until 3:00 to allow those that travel time to drive home. Times may be adjusted as determined by weather or other factors at the discretion of CSCA officers.
Rates – CSCA membership is 20.00 for 2019. As a member you cast for 10.00 per day. For those that don’t wish to join the CSCA, you have the option to cast as a day caster for 20.00 per day. Non-member day casters are NOT eligible for prizes or trophies.

Rules;
http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/tournamentrules.htm
Plus: 
The following additional rules for the 8 oz class;
1. Drum fishing (Heaver) rods to be used. No limit on length
2. High Reel position only.
3. Reel Minimum size – 6500/656/Daiwa 20. Needs to hold approx. 275 yards of .35mm line.
4. Line. High vis mono with minimum diameter of .35mm
5. Shock-leader. High vis mono with minimum diameter of .75mm
6. Casting Style. Either a Hatteras style cast or a layback style groundcast NOT to exceed 220 degrees of rod rotation to target centerline. NO PENDULUM OR FULL TOURNAMENT STYLE (270 DEGREES) GROUNDCASTS ALLOWED FOR 8OZ.
7. All sinkers to be provided by the CSCA. 
The tournament field Marshall has final authority over any and all disputes.
Awards;
The following Champion Categories will be awarded.
• Men's Overall
• Ladies overall
• Junior
• Senior
• Super Senior
• 8oz 
The following “Classes” shall be recognized.
• Ladies C class 300 feet and under
• B class 300-400 feet
• A class 400-500 feet
• Master class 500 feet and above
• Mens C class 450 feet and under
• B class 450-550 feet
• A class 550-650 feet
• AA class 650-725 feet
• Master class 725-800 feet
• Elite class 800 feet and above


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Good Luck and may your casts be long & in court


----------

